# Found a new PK30



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello all, so i was lucky today and found a Walther PK30 First Edition not sure of the serial # yet, but i will pick it up on wednesday. Paid $436.00 out the door.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Picked up my new PK380 and the serial # is 0000802.:smt1099


----------



## bigdude (Sep 1, 2009)

Where is did you get it from? I have been unable to find one at any local gun shop.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I picked it up at a local shop in KC.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

Post up a pic:smt023


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

How are you guys liking this gun? I saw it at my local Academy for $379 and liked the feel of it. 
This would be my first pistol to own myself, but have shot some of my dad's pistols when he still had them.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I actually got mne at gander Mountain for 399. Took it to the range today
and absolutely love shooting this pistol. I just wish the ammo was easier to come by.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

The gun shoots amazingly soft. It was very accurate at 10 yards. I figure that's
good enough. I only put 100 rounds through it but it was 100% reliable. No jams or any issues. 
My hands are kind of big/long and the pk380 fit perfectly. I like the fact that you can carry it loaded
due to the double action.


----------

